# Resonator delete on a stock 2004.



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

I went out and got the resonators cut out today. He asked me to come here and show him where they were. I showed him and he said that they were CATS, I was like no the CATS are first and second are the resonators. So he cut them out and put straight pipe in for 80 bucks. It sounds a little bit meaner, but nothing to much. 

Pics and a video below...

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p133/johnnyb4439/?action=view&current=MOV03995.flv


----------



## GTO06 (Dec 7, 2006)

After it took the engineers 6 months to get the 2004 to sound like a 1966 GTO, You take out the resonators.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

You know, it's been a long time since I have been under the car but that sure does look like a cat to me.


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

GTO06 said:


> After it took the engineers 6 months to get the 2004 to sound like a 1966 GTO, You take out the resonators.



Lets hope your being sarcastic


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

anmracing said:


> You know, it's been a long time since I have been under the car but that sure does look like a cat to me.


No they are not CATS, if you do a search its been discussed countless times, they are resonators.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

taking resonators off wont do a whole lot for sound all they do is help cut back on exhaust fumes and gases. if you want a noticble sound differance i would highly recommend the SLP LM cat back system.


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

weird man, thats the exhaust system I was looking at. Ive seen them go for around 600-650 for the whole setup. If you have sound clips, I would love to hear them!


----------

